# Night Fishing??



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys here is my situation. My friend and i r thinkn about headn south this weekend if the weather stays right to do some inshore night fishing. This will b our first time so bare with me. Question is is there sufficient dock lights around ono island and a boat ramp close by to get in and out pretty quick. i will b coming from gulf breeze, pensacola way on i10. Is there any in pensacola bay that i might could hit there? Thanx for your help in advance. 

The forum members here always gives me good advice and helps me out if they can. thanx.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

In Pensacola the lights are good on 17th Ave. ramp across from the marine patrol station. I have also put in and taken out at night on the Texar ramp. The lighting is fairly good there too.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

thanx for the advise. We fished for crappie up here at night but never done it in the bay so were kinda excited. I just didnt know where any were on the bay. I noticed alot of docks around ono why i was asking. i never been fishing in that area before. We usually stayed in pensacola bay or up blackwater.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Plenty of lights around Old River and Ono Island. VERY active, but VERY frustrating. The fish are locked in to live shrimp on the surface. They would take almost nothing else. I tried for an hour or more last night with artificials and live bull minnows. They hit a couple bull minnows popped at a DOA shrimp and a topwater a few times, but no luck.

I was mostly playing with my new boat and only sorta fishing, but LIVE SHRIMP was the "hatch" they were after.

I know OUTCAST had live shrimp a few days ago, but EXPENSIVE... they were sending a truck to Punta Gorda and back to pick up shrimp. $5.00 a dozen or so. 

Deepwater Horizon closures has shut off normal sources.

Jim


----------



## Baydiver (Jul 17, 2010)

Jim t is right. I used to live on ole river and the best I did this time of year was free-lining live shrimp with light tackle. Be sure and bring lots of shrimp. The boat launch at the end of marina rd is closest, but BP may using it. Try cotton bayou boat launch at 161 and 182 behind the old chevron. Tight lines dude.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I also agree. Grew up on the Key. The specs love shrimp on top of the water in the lights... and the reds hover just out in the shadows. There are also so nice flats between Holiday Harbor and Ono Island to explore. Good luck


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Well guys thanks for all the info. We are excited about tomorrow nite!!! Couple more questions. Were would b the best place to get some shrimp. Gulf breeze bait and tackle. That is were i usually get frozen bait when i go out. I just didnt know if there was some place closer to the landing. Next question is boat landing. Is the landing off galvez rd open to the public? we will be coming from I 10 from holt. what is the best direction to get there from interstat. Thanx and dnt b jealous when i post a big report and big pics of fish. Flash


----------



## Baydiver (Jul 17, 2010)

Gulf breeze b&t hasn't had shrimp lately. Try Hot Spots just down the road. You'll probably have to call around a couple places to find some. I'm not sure what boat launch is best from that direction.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Galvez Landing is a public ramp...


----------

